# Big Budgie problem please help



## angie.lonsdale (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I had two budgies one of which was only 2 1/2 years old and he died on saturday  He wasn't very active the friday night or saturday morning.. I went out the morning and back in the afternoon to find him... Neither of my budgies got on too well so were in separate cages, the cage molly was in (the budgie who died) was a metal cage, And I noticed the last few weeks he was licking the cage a lot... He had a cuttlebone in there and also a vitimin block but he never used either of them. I really don't know what the cause of death was as I said he was still pretty young I also noticed a sore type looking thing on his foot after he'd died which wasn't there on friday morning. Reason for this post is the sore, I have seen two spots on the other budgies leg but they don't seem to be as active as the deep redlike it was on molly's foot.. And I kind of remember seeing this spots on Max' (the living budgie) leg before but i am concerned because of loosing the other budgie i really don't want to loose them both. I went to the pet ask last night and spent £24 and was told that they don't think that the sore could have caused molly's death 
The other thing i noticed was a lot of feathers they both seem to be going through a molt i had sprayed them both with mite spray a week before molly died. Max is still very active as i said his in a molt at the moment but his drinking, eating and playing fine. Does anyone think this sore is a cause of a great concern. It hasn't got any bigger or redder. But I can't bare to lose this one too so will do anything. his now about 5 - 6 years old.. I would be over the moon with any responses please


----------



## angie.lonsdale (Jan 19, 2009)

i've taken max to the vets, his going to be fine he has a lovely heartbeat and clear eyes/nose.. he does have sores but the vet said it could have been because he caught his foot on the cage, so shes given me anti biotics just incase of any infection. I told her about my other budgie she said its possible the same thing could have happened to him and he died through septicemia  if that wasn't the cause then she would have thought a heartattack. So now I can enjoy my birdies and not worry about a deases or anything max can have 4 days of anti biotics and fingers toes legs and eyes crossed he will be ok... His a bit tired now though as his had a long old day taking a nap on his swing. And I can now morn molly as he deserves but i will and do miss him xx picies for you below max is the blue and yellow budgie molly was the white one


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad all will be well with your budgie pets are a worry some times.


----------

